# Transcontinental Race 2022



## steveindenmark (8 Nov 2021)

The Transcontinental Race No8 is due to start on the 24th july 2022.....with a bit of luck.

The TCR has been cancelled in the past 2 years due to Covid restrictions. It seems really strange to think I was on the start line for TCR7, because it seems so long ago. I would not be at all suprised to if the application process opens again to fill in the places of those who signed up 2 years ago, but decide not to ride.

The race is going from Geraardsbergen, Brussels to Burgas in Bulgaria, where No7 started from.

https://www.transcontinental.cc/


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2021)

Are you going to apply again?


----------



## matticus (8 Nov 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> It seems really strange to think I was on the start line for TCR7


Was that as far as you got?
;-)

(If you did ride, and there's a report around, do please link to it 👍 And if you didn't, commiserations ... )


----------



## frank9755 (24 Jan 2022)

I'm hoping to make it to the start line for another shot. I've got a place but, to get there, I need to fix a knee niggle which has dragged on for the last 18 months. 

In 2019 I had to stop in Austria with the start of Shermer's neck. I still had over half the race to go so no chance of getting to the end safely. Or quickly. 

I say this every year but the route this year looks harder. From a first look I think it is slightly longer than last time (130km) but much hillier (8000m). Its as hilly as when I did it in 2016 but 400km longer, so another day and a bit for most riders.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jul 2022)

Anyone on here starting this on Sunday?
Rag: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...al-race-2022-the-first-edition-in-three-years
https://bikepacking.com/news/transcontinental-race-2022/
https://dotwatcher.cc/race/tcr-no8


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jul 2022)

https://www.followmychallenge.com/live/tcrno8/


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jul 2022)

The TCR starts from Gerrardsbergen, Belgium for the 5th time at 10pm on Sunday 24th July. It is heading for Bugas, Bulgaria. Burgas was the start of the last TCR.

I will be watching 132 James Houston on his new Brompton. James completed the Pan Celtic last week on a Brompton. He has also completed the Transatlantic Way. This will be the third start in the TCR for a Brompton and James certainly has the long distance experience to get the first one to the finish line. If not. I will have to go and try again next year. 

https://www.followmychallenge.com/live/tcrno8/


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

Hats off to those starting. 249 solo and 12 pairs from the link above.

It does look like @frank9755 is one of them, No.155, as a bit of cyber googling matches him up to a Westerley CC top as seen in his CC Avatar. Good luck!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jul 2022)

All the very best to all riders and especially so to the CCers on here. Epic stuff


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jul 2022)

Frank is 155. Best of luck Frank.


----------



## Beebo (24 Jul 2022)

They’ve only just started and the field is already spread all over the place. Lots of different routes being taken.


----------



## matticus (24 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> They’ve only just started and the field is already spread all over the place. Lots of different routes being taken.



Love it! The March of The Ants is my favourite aspect, but this edition seems particularly crazy 
Looks like Ms Kolbinger is leading the most southerly division, bit early to read much into it ...


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

I'm gonna follow Tiago Falcone.
Unless there's a rider with a cooler name?


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I'm gonna follow Tiago Falcone.
> Unless there's a rider with a cooler name?


Look at you with your fancy foreign names. 
What’s wrong with Frank Proud. 
Beautiful rock solid British name.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/frank9755/status/1551083681938300931


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> Look at you with your fancy foreign names.
> What’s wrong with Frank Proud.
> Beautiful rock solid British name.



It's a brave man that bad-mouths The Falcon.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

interesting light mounting - appears to have a bracket attached to the canti post mount? never seen that before, but its a super position for a light, a bit light the front fork brackets of old.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Wonder how far he'll get before he realises he's forgotten his pedals.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wonder how far he'll get before he realises he's forgotten his pedals.


look again......


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wonder how far he'll get before he realises he's forgotten his pedals.


With a little more visual acuity/attention you would see he has Crank Brothers eggbeaters (or similar) fitted.
I am surprised he manages to avoid the bar-end mirror interfering with his right knee, but perhaps the bars are flared and we can't 'see' that'.
Rear mudguard but not a front one.
Anyway; the best of luck to him and all.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> With a little more visual acuity/attention you would see he has Crank Brothers eggbeaters (or similar) fitted.



Clipless is new for Frank.(not new, new.. he used to ride clipless a good few years back, but swapped to flats for long distance)


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> look again......
> View attachment 654309



Ha ha, you're right. They are pretty well disguised. I'd assumed they'd been removed for transport.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I am surprised he manages to avoid the bar-end mirror interfering with his right knee, but perhaps the bars are flared and we can't 'see' that'.


I use of those mirrors (looks like a Sprintech mirror). Don't recall ever having any knee interference issues. I don't use flared bars. I normally use just one (right in UK left abroad, but have on occasion used two - on the ferry ). Of course my personal geometry is totally different so he may have interference problems.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

is it me or is the dot map very confusing regarding who is "leading"





ignoring the female and pairs class for a minute, the men (green markers) the number showing is their race number, fine, But like number 50 is in 41st, 232 is 200th, 159 a bit behind him on the road is in 136th??? To the north, 92 apparently in 77th, yet a 161 is in 138th ???

WTF? someone explain to me if you can....


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> is it me or is the dot map very confusing regarding who is "leading"
> 
> View attachment 654319
> 
> ...



It's not difficult - they are cap numbers, like rider numbers in a bike race. 
(or a running race. Or football match, or ... etc ... etc .. )
So Fiona is given No1, and keeps that number until the end of the race.

p.s. no-one is really "leading" until they check into CP1, due to taking different routes.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> It's not difficult - t*hey are cap numbers,* like rider numbers in a bike race.
> (or a running race. Or football match, or ... etc ... etc .. )
> So Fiona is given No1, and keeps that number until the end of the race.
> 
> p.s. no-one is really "leading" until they check into CP1, due to taking different routes.


yes I just told you that..


T4tomo said:


> the men (green markers) the number showing is their race number


However what i am actually asking is this position number





I don't buy that the only judge position at check points, because they are so few check points and it would be blank, not saying 41st 202nd etc etc etc.

You can quite easily get the dot software to measure distance to next checkpoint from current position, but there is clearly more at work that that because that visually isn't consistent with how those positional number are appearing


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2022)

If you click on 'Leaderboard' you can see how many km they have ridden: some in high 400s and #100 Strasser at 500+ and #50 Barthelmoes at 600+ . But this seems infeasible given they started at 2200 CET Sunday.
[Bloody numbers seem to keep changing.]


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> look again......
> View attachment 654309



Your uploaded photo is a bit big, can you reduce its size ?


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes I just told you that..
> However what i am actually asking is this position number



err ... that's not the picture you were commenting on. You asked about the numbers in your screenshot - so I explained it. Sorry for being so helpful ...


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I don't buy that the only judge position at check points, because they are so few check points and it would be blank, not saying 41st 202nd etc etc etc.
> 
> You can quite easily get the dot software to measure distance to next checkpoint from current position, but there is clearly more at work that that because that visually isn't consistent with how those positional number are appearing



They've ridden on different routes. So it's not that simple. And without knowing their future route, you can't predict how _far _they are from the next checkpoint.
(That is the reality - I have no idea what numbers_ that website_ has been designed to display. Whatever, it does not determine the overall finishing positions, so is just a trivial debate  )


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2022)

The north and south group are slowly coming together on the other side. 
Not a single rider was brave/foolish enough to go straight over the high ground. 
The outliers who take ridiculously circuitous routes always make me smile. There’s a Finnish rider so far north it makes me wonder if he is heading home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> There’s a Finnish rider so far north it makes me wonder if he is heading home.



It’s to get more daylight riding in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

The stopped vs. moving times are impressive for the leaders.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

I think Strasser has moved into the lead looking at the path he’ll be taking to the CP1.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

Cristoph , Fiona, and Michael are clearly top 3 at moment with Michael (Broadwith) making ground


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2022)

700km in the first 24 hours. 

It’s superhuman as a one off. But unbelievable to think they have to do it again and again sleeping in bus shelters and eating on the fly.


----------



## andrew_s (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> is it me or is the dot map very confusing regarding who is "leading"
> ignoring the female and pairs class for a minute, the men (green markers) the number showing is their race number, fine, But like number 50 is in 41st, 232 is 200th, 159 a bit behind him on the road is in 136th??? To the north, 92 apparently in 77th, yet a 161 is in 138th ???
> 
> WTF? someone explain to me if you can....



The visible numbers are entry numbers. 
Fiona Kolbinger gets No. 1, on account of winning last year, and I suppose the others are just in order of sending their entries in.
Currently, the riders are just ordered in order of entry number, and that's what you get as the position, so entrant no. 50 shows as 41st because there were 9 riders with lower entry numbers who didn't start or who have packed.
It's all a bit more obvious if you look at the full list on the "Details" tab.

Whether the rider sequence will change after riders pass through the next control remains to be seen.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2022)

Kolbinger has headed that bit further south to allow her finish the leg by tracking ENE up the Czech valley to the south of the Ore mountain range, through Karlovy Vary.
@T4tomo "The leaderboard currently is ranked in cap number order, so be sure to hit the "Distanz" column to re-order according to distance [ridden]." And bear in mind that a rider who's ridden further may not be closer to CP1.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

Fiona and Michael and Christoph both slept around 5 hours, whilst some other riders have slipped past closer to CP1. Robin (197) has an interesting approach to the parkours of CP1. I guess he’s going to ride a section of it both ways.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Kolbinger has headed that bit further south to allow her finish the leg by tracking ENE up the Czech valley to the south of the Ore mountain range, through Karlovy Vary.
> @T4tomo "The leaderboard currently is ranked in cap number order, so be sure to hit the "Distanz" column to re-order according to distance [ridden]." And bear in mind that a rider who's ridden further may not be closer to CP1.



Yes quite interesting that of the leading pack she's the only one doing that. She's obviously having a snooze as hasn't moved forward much (or her tracker hasnt updated, ditto Broadwith & Strasser, its a marathon not a sprint!



Ming the Merciless said:


> I guess he’s going to ride a section of it both ways.


Indeed - I assume he has to ride the full section, but I guess its similar "elevation gain and loss" to crossing that range of hills slightly further SW such as where no 50 Ulrich is, although psychologically a tad different in descending a climb you have to re-climb.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

197 on parkours and 50 heading towards it. Will 50 start ascending before 197 reaches bottom and turns around? I think so!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

Confirmed


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fiona and Michael and Christoph both slept around 5 hours, whilst some other riders have slipped past closer to CP1.



Mike Broadwith has the most stopped time of the front runners I've checked - almost 8h! If that is almost all sleep, he's in a strong position.

Also sleeping a lot is WIll Vousden in 6th place on distance. An old riding buddy before he emigrated to Germany - I have his shelving and bike-stand in my garage


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Your uploaded photo is a bit big, can you reduce its size ?


double standards


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

Meanwhile Alan Parkinson seems to be preferring B roads whilst Richard Lake is being more adventurous on the white roads. Joss Ridley doing well. A few with audax background taking part.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jul 2022)

The line into CP1 over the pass taken by #160 (Puwalski) (and #161 behind him) seems the best one to me.
Topo map:
https://en-gb.topographic-map.com/maps/s5d7/Europe/


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2022)

I’ve just seen on the book of faces that 132’s frame has broken.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just seen on the book of faces that 132’s frame has broken.


That's pretty dramatic. Throwback to the early Tours de France.

Does the TCR have rules against allowing small boys to help with the repair?


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's pretty dramatic. Throwback to the early Tours de France.
> 
> Does the TCR have rules against allowing small boys to help with the repair?







rule 2 probably applies - "equipment at commercially available services"

if his mum pops up with a welder then he's eliminated

Joking apart its a tad unlucky, but these things happen, and he's hardly gaining an advantage having to stop to get it fixed.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's pretty dramatic. Throwback to the early Tours de France.
> 
> Does the TCR have rules against allowing small boys to help with the repair?



I have absolutely no idea, I’ve only just started following the TCR yesterday.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 654468
> 
> rule 2 probably applies - "equipment at commercially available services"
> 
> ...



Do check points offer food, drink, beds and maintenance?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just seen on the book of faces that 132’s frame has broken.
> 
> View attachment 654467



Brompton , wonder what broke?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Also sleeping a lot is WIll Vousden in 6th place on distance. An old riding buddy before he emigrated to Germany - I have his shelving and bike-stand in my garage



Oh to have mixed with the cast offs of greatness 😁


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> Do check points offer* food, drink, beds* and maintenance?



... is what I think. But variable. They are so far apart that the facilities are almost irrelevant :P


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Brompton , wonder what broke?



@steveindenmark referenced him on page 1 of this thread. he does appear to have tested to out in a couple of similar events. 

rear triangle? that the most delicate bit. the main frame is just a lump of steel.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jul 2022)

The titanium rear triangle broke. James went to a Brompton dealer and they changed it for a steel triangle. He is now back on the road.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> Do check points offer food, drink, beds and maintenance?



The check points usually have places where you can sleep and buy food. Maintenence you do yourself.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2022)

It’s getting tight at the front with 4 riders currently vying for the lead. All seem to be taking the identical route for now.

Meanwhile Frank and Douglas are having a comfort break in Tesco before the final push to checkpoint 1.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2022)

James dropped into the Brompton dealer and had his titanium rear triangle swapped out for a steel one and was back on the road quite quickly. All within the rules as the bike shop is available to any rider passing by.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> available to any rider passing by.



Are the riders allowed to stop at home/friends/family?


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

Looks like Fiona Kolbinger has abandoned.



matticus said:


> Are the riders allowed to stop at home/friends/family?


don't be silly - see extract from rules a few post up


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> don't be silly - see extract from rules a few post up



Thank you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Are the riders allowed to stop at home/friends/family?



No.

I remember reading one story of someone who passed through their home town and how hard it was not to call in and say hi.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

Its quite fascinating, obviously to some this is a race, they are going like the clappers and barely stopping, to others its an adventure / holiday and they at least 50% stopped time (is riding 10-12 hours a day a holiday I dunno?) and those in between.

Hats off to those who take part / complete it. Me and the OH are doing Newcastle to Edinburgh next year, with cafe stops, B&B's and a luggage transport service! That's more my style of holiday


----------



## StuAff (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Are the riders allowed to stop at home/friends/family?



No.
*"2. Stopping off at my house to get spare parts.*

This is another one that should be rather obvious, there is nothing more Private Resupply than stopping at your own house. Some may consider that without an on-road support vehicle then the ride is unsupported and anything else is fair game and it would surely be tempting for those who live along the route to pop in for a cup of tea. With the best will in the world though no-one is going to open their house to serve all the riders equally. Race organisers makes an explicit judgement here, any rider going home during the race may as well stay there. It’s totally against the rules, as is staying there or sleeping in the garden. Race organisers will have to live with the fact that some riders will know many of the roads and routes along the way, while others won’t. This is the benefit of experience and gaining experience is not against the rules."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2022)

Yeah Robin, Ulrich and Adam are flying clearly racing each other. With Lainsang then Pawel in pursuit , then a gap Will (from different approach) and Cristoph, then gap to a chasing pack.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Looks like Fiona Kolbinger has abandoned.


She hasn't. Her tracker and wallet were taken while she was asleep. Wallet recovered, tracker not. Cards stopped, police informed, she's continuing.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> She hasn't. Her tracker and wallet were taken while she was asleep. Wallet recovered, tracker not. Cards stopped, police informed, she's continuing.



Jesus, some people are low life's...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2022)

Quite liked this profile from Christoph 

https://dotwatcher.cc/race/tcr-no8?reverse=undefined&post=1evthhfyfu5cBtBNE7SIFI#events


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> _Race organisers will have to live with the fact that some riders will know many of the roads and routes along the way, while others won’t. This is the benefit of experience and gaining experience is not against the rules."_


Which I read as "We'd really love to DQ you for riding along roads that you've ridden before. But regretfully we can't"

I remember reading in the notes of Ruska which is a similar-ish self supported ride in Finland that "If you have to ask whether something is allowed then it probably isn't"


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Would I need to wear a helmet on this event?


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Would I need to wear a helmet on this event?


This link should answer your questions: https://www.transcontinental.cc/rules

RULES FOR COMPLIANCE
[...]
8. Travel insurance, cycle helmets and lights are mandatory.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> This link should answer your questions: https://www.transcontinental.cc/rules
> 
> RULES FOR COMPLIANCE
> [...]
> 8. Travel insurance, cycle helmets and lights are mandatory.



Thanks.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Can they ride on motorways and the like? 

[At 2am I mean, not rush-hour! 🤦‍♂️ ]


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Can they ride on motorways and the like?
> 
> [At 2am I mean, not rush-hour! 🤦‍♂️ ]



See rule 9.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> See rule 9.



Thanks. 👍


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Jesus, some people are low life's...



Yes they are. But I think this was inevitable one day, sadly. [much as highly reliable models of tyre/frame/etc will eventually fail for SOMEONE on a long-distance event. It's just a numbers game ...]


----------



## cougie uk (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Can they ride on motorways and the like?
> 
> [At 2am I mean, not rush-hour! 🤦‍♂️ ]



Why would anyone want to do that ? At any time ?


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Why would anyone want to do that ? At any time ?



To save time, silly!


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Why would anyone want to do that ? At any time ?



Especially not Whilst significantly sleep deprived and fatigued.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

If I need a big sleep, does the clock stop?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> If I need a big sleep, does the clock stop?



Absolutely, every rider gets a good 9 hour sleep in a king sized bed every night after they have the hotel massage and the mechanic works on their bike.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Will I have to navigate with paper maps?


----------



## nagden (27 Jul 2022)

As a cyclist in my advanced years and very interested in the Transcontinental. I was wondering what the age is of the oldest competitors. Would be very interested to know if someone has the info.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Meanwhile Alan Parkinson seems to be preferring B roads whilst Richard Lake is being more adventurous on the white roads. Joss Ridley doing well. A few with audax background taking part.



Parky is riding in perfectly calibrated audax-style - average speed of 15.3kph :P
(He had a total mare on the TPR, so I'm rootin' for im.)

Can't see the other two - lost in the crowd. My mate Vilas is pretty slow, and posted a pic of big ice-pack on his knee - worrying ...


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

If anyone wants to find someone, go onto the tracker and select the "replay" option
https://www2.followmychallenge.com/live/tcrno8/?49.134068,12.146359,8
then hunt for your rider name down the* left, *when you click them a green "worm" shoots out tracing their route. You can show multiple riders. You then have an idea where to expand the main "live" map to find thee number.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> If anyone wants to find someone, go onto the tracker and select the "replay" option
> https://www2.followmychallenge.com/live/tcrno8/?49.134068,12.146359,8
> then hunt for your rider name down the right, when you click them a green "worm" shoots out tracing their route. You can show multiple riders. You then have an idea where to expand the main "live" map to find thee number.



That sounds more like the "Details" dialog. (for me, Replay displays on the left, Details on the right.)
Either way, good ways to find an individual 👍

(The replay feature is brilliant - especially if you zoom in on CP1 to watch the comings and goings overnight!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2022)

I'm too stupid to work the tracker. I'm relying on this thread.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Can't see the other two - lost in the crowd. My mate Vilas is pretty slow, and posted a pic of big ice-pack on his knee - worrying ...



Has he reached the Arctic? That is worry.

Tap / click details, search for riders you are interested in, tap / click star. Then filter by favourites and just those riders will be shown. Makes it somewhat easier to track them.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm too stupid to work the tracker. I'm relying on this thread.



In which case, don't read this ...

https://www.northcape4000.com/
has riders on exactly the same roads thru Munich today - except they've just started, and are headed north.

Someone clevererer than me can work out all the fly-bys!

EDIT: there is a piccie on twitter of two ladies meeting up, each wearing a cap from their respective races. It's brilliant! Will try to paste in later, but probably easily googlable ...


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2022)

This morning my tracker screen has defaulted to Pairs only. Freaked me out at first


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Jul 2022)

Just caught up with Richard Lakes Podcast, he is plodding on nicely but sounds tired, not that I am surprised.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4akcQvGvGaI


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jul 2022)

nagden said:


> As a cyclist in my advanced years and very interested in the Transcontinental. I was wondering what the age is of the oldest competitors. Would be very interested to know if someone has the info.



There has been lots in their 60s and a few in their 70s.


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2022)

Will hit by motorcycle earlier ☹️
Seems ok but lost a load of time doing multiple repairs.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

Ulrich ahead by a nose just into Croatia, mainly by virtue of stopping less than his two closest rivals (and probably a lot more of the chasing pack)


----------



## cougie uk (29 Jul 2022)

Crazy event. I do like nosing at some of the bikes doing it. Such a variety of options. I'm not sure I'd be on a single speed given the terrain though.

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Crazy event. I do like nosing at some of the bikes doing it. Such a variety of options. I'm not sure I'd be on a single speed given the terrain though.
> 
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/



Some great looking bikes and serious kit there. Cheers for the link.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> In which case, don't read this ...
> 
> https://www.northcape4000.com/
> has riders on exactly the same roads thru Munich today - except they've just started, and are headed north.
> ...



Started 6 days ago on Lake Garda


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> Just caught up with Richard Lakes Podcast, he is plodding on nicely but sounds tired, not that I am surprised.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4akcQvGvGaI




He’s slowed right down, was neck and neck with Alan Parkinson to first checkpoint.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2022)

Cristoph Strasser seems to be pulling into fourth, Mike Broadwith going well and maintaining good moving averages still. They’ve just slept a lot more than the leaders.


----------



## Tom... (29 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Crazy event. I do like nosing at some of the bikes doing it. Such a variety of options. I'm not sure I'd be on a single speed given the terrain though.
> 
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/



Interesting stats too;

Frame material:
Carbon: 47%
Steel: 22%
Titanium: 20%
Aluminium: 11%

Drivetrain:
Double chainring: 74%
1X: 20%
Fixed: 4%
Triple chainring: 2%

91% of the riders are using aerobars


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

spotted 2 using "double fixed" with what a mere mortal like me would consider not a particularly low gear inch choice for the terrain


----------



## lazybloke (29 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> She hasn't. Her tracker and wallet were taken while she was asleep. Wallet recovered, tracker not. Cards stopped, police informed, she's continuing.



You can also follow Fiona on Strava.

I did so after her 2019 TCR win. It's not unusual for one of her 200 mile rides to appear on my feed, sometimes with a few QoMs along the way!

If that makes anyone feel inadequate, best not look at her _much longer_ rides!


----------



## cougie uk (29 Jul 2022)

Tom... said:


> Interesting stats too;
> 
> Frame material:
> Carbon: 47%
> ...



Ooh. Good stats. I want them to do tyre tech and widths now.


----------



## Tom... (29 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Ooh. Good stats. I want them to do tyre tech and widths now.



The majority appear to be tubeless in that list.


----------



## nagden (29 Jul 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> There has been lots in their 60s and a few in their 70s.



Thanks for that. I am encouraged.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2022)

If I was fit enough, which I’m not, I know I couldn’t cope with the lack of sleep. 
I simply don’t function without 8-9 hours a day. After the first 24 hours I would be absolutely cooked. 
How do these athletes cope with 3 hours of rubbish sleep a day.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> If I was fit enough, which I’m not, I know I couldn’t cope with the lack of sleep.
> I simply don’t function without 8-9 hours a day. After the first 24 hours I would be absolutely cooked.
> How do these athletes cope with 3 hours of rubbish sleep a day.



to be fair, those not aiming to win it do stop for longer, and on some of the comments on the bike rigs, some were saying packing light and sleeping in hotels etc. I agree though, i'd want my 8 hours a night and a few cafe stops....

also if you look at the back of teh pack, one lass is still in Germany, doing no more than 12 hours a day moving, as are a few ahead around the first check point / parcour, and a number have average moving speeds of around 10mph or less. Not everyone is blasting along at close to 20mph and grabbing 40 minute kip in a bush shelter.


----------



## cougie uk (29 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> If I was fit enough, which I’m not, I know I couldn’t cope with the lack of sleep.
> I simply don’t function without 8-9 hours a day. After the first 24 hours I would be absolutely cooked.
> How do these athletes cope with 3 hours of rubbish sleep a day.



Some of them grab some quality sleep in hotels. I'd be damned if I'd leave there without a nice lie in and a slap up breakfast. Sod this two hours under a bush thing ! 😊


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> to be fair, those not aiming to win it do stop for longer, and on some of the comments on the bike rigs, some were saying packing light and sleeping in hotels etc. I agree though, i'd want my 8 hours a night and a few cafe stops....



What you're saying is you'd prefer to go on tour than enter a race.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> to be fair, those not aiming to win it do stop for longer, and on some of the comments on the bike rigs, some were saying packing light and sleeping in hotels etc. I agree though, i'd want my 8 hours a night and a few cafe stops....
> 
> also if you look at the back of teh pack, one lass is still in Germany, doing no more than 12 hours a day moving, as are a few ahead around the first check point / parcour, and a number have average moving speeds of around 10mph or less. Not everyone is blasting along at close to 20mph and grabbing 40 minute kip in a bush shelter.



Julia F (quixoticgeek on Twitter & YACF) is that lady. She's struggling with gut issues, muscle pains, and (unsurprisingly) motivation. But she's still fighting on, hope she makes it.

I think the back of the field have to not so much accept the likelihood that they won't be seeing anyone at the CPs or getting to the finish party, but, if they want to keep riding and make it to Burgas, embrace it. Els & Marie-Lou, the lanternes rouges on #7, clearly did that. They were doing a pace they could sustain, 150km a day or so, and seemed to be having a good time doing it. And they still finished only a couple of weeks behind Fiona...

Julia just posted the CP cut off times over on YACF:
Cp1 - 1300 CEST today 
Cp2 - 1800 CEST 31st
Cp3 - 0100 CEST 5th
Cp4 - 0300 CEST 8th
Finish - 2200 CEST 9th.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Crazy event. I do like nosing at some of the bikes doing it. Such a variety of options. I'm not sure I'd be on a single speed given the terrain though.
> 
> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/


There's another gallery at BikeRadar, a mere six bikes.. https://www.bikeradar.com/features/2022-transcontinental-race-tech-gallery/
I'd already seen Ulrich's setup care of the Instagram feed on the tracker. Lightweight Meilensteins…wow. Not short of a few bob, presumably!


----------



## Beebo (30 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> There's another gallery at BikeRadar, a mere six bikes.. https://www.bikeradar.com/features/2022-transcontinental-race-tech-gallery/
> I'd already seen Ulrich's setup care of the Instagram feed on the tracker. Lightweight Meilensteins…wow. Not short of a few bob, presumably!



it’s a 7kg prototype touring bike!


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2022)

Julia scratched this morning- she didn't think it safe to continue riding. Amrei is neck and neck with Fiona (metaphorically, they're taking different routes to CP3). Ulrich is continuing- and still in 'podium' contention- despite having to pedal with one leg at times to give his damaged knee a rest, plus fatigue and saddle sores.


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2022)

The riders still moving at the back appear to be crossing a field of dead or comatose bodies. Looks like climbing Everest!


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2022)

James Kirk scratched. Car hit hit him somewhere in the Austria/Italy border area, taken to a medical centre & then to a hospital for X-rays. which were clear but his elbow needed closing. After discharge, went back to his bike and tried to carry on, having lost 18 hours. Bumpy descent of the Gavia popped the wound open. He tried closing it with tape and superglue in a hotel, but it didn't hold, so decided to DNF.


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7S4BULc-p0


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2022)

With regards to Julia. She was in the last TCR and scratched on day 2 with a little over 100km. This time she rode for 6 days and covered 733km. Thats great progress. Further up the field James Houston is on the way to CP2 on his Brompton. He made CP1 in time and that was after snapping the rear titanium triangle frame. He had it replaced at a Brompton dealer. One of the riders was knocked off his bike by a car and spent the night in hospital before continuing. He reached CP2 within time today. Lionel Bob is the current Lanterne Rouge. Lionel started as a pair but his partner got Covid and scratched. Lionel then had bike problems before deciding to continue.

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 Jul 2022)

Looks like quite a few including Richard Lake have missed CP2 closing.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> James Kirk scratched. Car hit hit him somewhere in the Austria/Italy border area, taken to a medical centre & then to a hospital for X-rays. which were clear but his elbow needed closing. After discharge, went back to his bike and tried to carry on, having lost 18 hours. Bumpy descent of the Gavia popped the wound open. He tried closing it with tape and superglue in a hotel, but it didn't hold, so decided to DNF.



These people are amazing. Hope he heals well.


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> https://bikepacking.com/bikes/2022-transcontinental-race-rigs/



Yay - I found 2 rim-brake bikes amongst that lot! 

(One is the Fixie Dingle thing)


----------



## cougie uk (1 Aug 2022)

Tom... said:


> Interesting stats too;
> 
> Frame material:
> Carbon: 47%
> ...



95% disc brakes - only 2 and a half bikes on rim brakes.


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

(go on - _someone _ask him!)


----------



## T4tomo (1 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> 95% disc brakes - only 2 and a half bikes on rim brakes.



and not a single "canti" brake or any bar end shifters


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> and not a single "canti" brake or any bar end shifters



I might have to enter next year ... but would bikepackingforhipsters.com feature my bicycle - sorry "rig"?? ;-)

it will be interesting to see the bikes ridden by the Bursary riders (one is currently 2nd woman, I think).


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> I might have to enter next year ... but would bikepackingforhipsters.com feature my bicycle - sorry "rig"?? ;-)
> 
> it will be interesting to see the bikes ridden by the Bursary riders (one is currently 2nd woman, I think).


Rebecca McWass pulled out due to illness
Hashim Hassan DNF after 1310km, on a Trek from the pics.
Amrei Kuhne's on a Cannondale CAAD10...


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

Woohoo - more rimbrakes


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

Spot the fixie rider desperate to get down to the flatlands ASAP:


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Look at you with your fancy foreign names.
> What’s wrong with Frank Proud.
> Beautiful rock solid British name.



Frank's tracker will rack-up 20,000km later today.
It appears to have made a slight excursion earlier in the race:


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Frank's tracker will rack-up 20,000km later today.
> It appears to have made a slight excursion earlier in the race:
> View attachment 655245



That’s good going. His average speed is now in-excess of 100kph.
The only possible explanation Is that he was kidnapped by Aliens and taken to their research centre beneath the sea before being delivered back 2 hours later having been fully probed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2022)

Those bikes are interesting. But they're as far from my experience as those of pro track riders. 

It's impossible for me to conceive of the kind of bike I'd choose for such an endeavour because I'd first have to make so many changes to myself (first I'd need the physical ability, and then I'd need the desire to enter a race and to be subject to those rules) that I'd be an entirely different person. And who knows what that person would choose? You may as well ask what gearing I'd choose for the "kilo".

But interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2022)

Ulrich has a 'slightly broken' (TCR social media's wording) rim. I imagine quite a few Teutonic expletives might be used. Michael Broadwith rode 410km on a tyre with a holed sidewall on Sunday, and another 16 hours today, because there were no bike shops open. He's pictured on the Instagram feed attempting a further repair at CP3.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Ulrich has a 'slightly broken' (TCR social media's wording) rim. I imagine quite a few Teutonic expletives might be used. Michael Broadwith rode 410km on a tyre with a holed sidewall on Sunday, and another 16 hours today, because there were no bike shops open. He's pictured on the Instagram feed attempting a further repair at CP3.



That appears to have dropped Ulrich back a bit, CS has a decent lead now. Interestingly Fiona K, after her early set back is making a bit of a charge.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's impossible for me to conceive of the kind of bike I'd choose for such an endeavour because I'd first have to make so many changes to myself *(first I'd need the physical ability*, and then I'd need the desire to enter a race and to be subject to those rules) that I'd be an entirely different person. And who knows what that person would choose?


I think you might be underestimating yourself. The "bulge" riders with little time at CP2 are doing around 240km/day. That's well below 300km-in-20h audax pace. It's also below PBP pace by quite a margin. (I don't know exatly how far you've ridden under AUK regs!)

Rich Lake is on 226km/day - did he make the CP2 cut? Not sure, but anyway, he's a "typical" steady Audaxer.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Ulrich has a 'slightly broken' (TCR social media's wording) rim. I imagine quite a few Teutonic expletives might be used. Michael Broadwith rode 410km on a tyre with a holed sidewall on Sunday, and another 16 hours today, because there were no bike shops open. He's pictured on the Instagram feed attempting a further repair at CP3.



Given events/form in recent days, I can't see any one except Pogacar Strasser winning this.


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Ulrich has a 'slightly broken' (TCR social media's wording) rim. I imagine quite a few Teutonic expletives might be used.



Is that the age old conundrum of strength over weight?


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Is that the age old conundrum of strength over weight?



Endless amounts of whataboutery could result from those discussions. He posted on Instagram about the wheels pre-race 
View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Cf_-4owIuRn/
with a (well-reasoned) defence of his choice. But yeah, he'd have probably have been better off going for more spokes…


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> with a (well-reasoned) defence of his choice. But yeah, he'd have probably have been better off going for more spokes…



I thought it was a rim that has 'slightly broken'

I think I'd put it in the "unlucky" category, rather than "poor equipment choice". 
£5k on a wheelset though


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I thought it was a rim that has 'slightly broken'
> 
> I think I'd put it in the "unlucky" category, rather than "poor equipment choice".
> £5k on a wheelset though



Yes, the rim....it was shorthand for 'something cheaper and (even) stronger'.
That's not his only problem- he might have broken race rules. According to James Hayden, Christoph Strasser gave him some money when his card didn't work. Poor planning might cost him dear.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> That's not his only problem- he might have broken race rules. According to James Hayden, Christoph Strasser gave him some money when his card didn't work. Poor planning might cost him dear.



Jeez, that's going to be a tough one to justify. Presumably OK if he'd Paypal-ed the same amount to Strasser (as Fiona has been doing). Fine margins!


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

I'm worried 

214's dot is over an hour stationary @ about 2000m altitude, a few miles before CP4. The crew car's dot has just gone out to meet him.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> I'm worried
> 
> 214's dot is over an hour stationary @ about 2000m altitude, a few miles before CP4. The crew car's dot has just gone out to meet him.



That is concerning, I hope all is OK. 

as an aside the CP4 is in a funny place, as the natural angle of approach from CP3 means a decent down into the valley to CP4 and then a climb back up retracing your route to get onto the mandatory parcours, which looks to be an isolated gravel road?


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> as an aside the CP4 is in a funny place, as the natural angle of approach from CP3 means a decent down into the valley to CP4 and then a climb back up retracing your route to get onto the mandatory parcours, which looks to be an isolated gravel road?



That's about right! Social media is full of speculation about the hazards of that road - Streetview is limited, but it looks more rideable than hike-a-bike. Maybe ...
. Strasser is on the narrowest tyres of the front group (28mm clinchers?), and I think someone clocked him as averaging under 10kph along the whole thing!

Look how steep the final descent is:


----------



## Solocle (2 Aug 2022)

Christoph is across the Danube into Bulgaria with a decent lead built up on his nearest rivals:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Endless amounts of whataboutery could result from those discussions. He posted on Instagram about the wheels pre-race
> View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Cf_-4owIuRn/
> with a (well-reasoned) defence of his choice. But yeah, he'd have probably have been better off going for more spokes…




World tour teams have a car and tame mechanic right behind them who will swap another wheel in in 6 seconds if it breaks. Different story when unsupported.


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> World tour teams have a car and tame mechanic right behind them who will swap another wheel in in 6 seconds if it breaks. Different story when unsupported.



Quite!

Will (214) has scratched- he was in a collision with an e-scooter in Bavaria, which weakened the frame. On the Transalpina descent this morning he realized there was a problem. Frame crack was under his bag straps. Poor bloke.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Quite!
> 
> Will (214) has scratched- he was in a collision with an e-scooter in Bavaria, which weakened the frame. On the Transalpina descent this morning he realized there was a problem. Frame crack was under his bag straps. Poor bloke.



Bollox. But thanks. where did you get that from? EDIT: I think it's on twitter.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Bollox. But thanks. where did you get that from? EDIT: I think it's on twitter.



Or Instagram. Bad luck for him but it could have been a lot worse. Lovely place for a rest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2022)

Ulrich and Adam may have missed last ferries today. Riders 4-8 may catch them before first ferries in morning.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ulrich and Adam may have missed last ferries today. Riders 4-8 may catch them before first ferries in morning.



Are there no bridges over the Danube?


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Are there no bridges over the Danube?



None in places of benefit to the riders!


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ulrich and Adam may have missed last ferries today. Riders 4-8 may catch them before first ferries in morning.



Well predicted Ming

Ferry as just docked, 4 way sprint for 2nd place behind CS who can do a long no hands celebratory ride over the final parcours to Burgas, whilst crossing his fingers that a bear attack or late mechanical doesnt scupper him.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Are there no bridges over the Danube?



The Race Manual specifies ONLY 3 allowed crossing points - all ferries. I *think* this is because the bridges are fed by nasty highways (and only one is potentially useful to riders anyway).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Michael Broadwith found the road he wanted last night was a banned E road. After speaking with organisers to clarify his options, he has found a valid way to the checkpoint and is on his way there.


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Can any of youse see the "Live" page? The other features seems ok - I had to use "Replay" mode too see who'd crossed the Danube. Aaaaaargh!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)




----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Thanks Ming! 

I wonder what the "mass start" from the ferry port looked like? Did any have the energy to elbow the other out of the way, then do a running remount??

(I have a lot of sympathy for Ulrich. He was a real contender, but I think developed a bad knee injury early on? And dropped back a little, then progress seemed to be more sporadic than the others. Then that ferry-not-a-ferry crossing - nightmare!!! And presumably he is currently on a route he had not planned in advance, so is at risk of further nav issues. Nicht gut!!!


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Strasser's in the showers. 👍


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2022)

Re: River Crossings
Can I take my pack-raft?


----------



## Solocle (3 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Re: River Crossings
> Can I take my pack-raft?



I don't see that being against the rules. But lots of hills to lug it up!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Strasser's in the showers. 👍



I told you not to look at that web cam.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> I don't see that being against the rules. But lots of hills to lug it up!



Can you float down a river on it ? I'm thinking a lazy river ride would be a nice interlude for them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Fairly wide river to cross on a inflatable, and it was night time!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

The top 11, Fiona in the mix for a top 10 finish


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Rider 232 Krisjanis made a very poor decision and now stuck in Romania till morning. Could have caught last ferry further west like Fiona and Andrew did.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Fiona looking like she will get 8th. Riding stronger than Andrew.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Top 3 decided earlier


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2022)

It seems odd to have such a random river crossing so close to the end of such a long race. 
But I suppose they all knew the route before hand. So should have know the ferry times in advance.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> It seems odd to have such a random river crossing so close to the end of such a long race.
> But I suppose they all knew the route before hand. So should have know the ferry times in advance.



I can't even do sums when I run marathons. I can't imagine how hard it is to sort out routes and plan for ferries when you're sleep deprived. These people are amazing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> It seems odd to have such a random river crossing so close to the end of such a long race.
> But I suppose they all knew the route before hand. So should have know the ferry times in advance.



It’s the Danube and if you are finishing in Bulgaria then you are crossing it. One ferry isn’t running due to low water, and I’m guessing Krisjanis thought they could reach the closer ferry to finish before they stopped for the day.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2022)

Top seven finished now, Fiona on the final parcours and nailed on for eighth. Bet she's a better piano player than them though...


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2022)

I'm slightly disappointed that ferry crossings were used by the organisers in their choice of route.

Ferry timetables had too much effect on the ride.

Otherwise, I enjoyed watching the dots.


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm slightly disappointed that ferry crossings were used by the organisers in their choice of route.
> 
> Ferry timetables had too much effect on the ride.



To be fair, they didn't put the Danube where it is - or plan the bridges and ferry services!


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> To be fair, they didn't put the Danube where it is - or plan the bridges and ferry services!



Imagine the riders who were hours ahead and then caught while waiting for the ferry. Disappointing


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2022)

Thanks for the commentary everyone.

I'll be announcing the Carlton Kirby award for sparkling wit, and the Rob Hatch award for excitability and authentic pronunciation later on.


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> and the Rob Hatch award for excitability and authentic pronunciation later on.



<clears throat>

TIAGO FALCONE !
OH MY WORD!!!!

<ad break>


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm slightly disappointed that ferry crossings were used by the organisers in their choice of route.
> 
> Ferry timetables had too much effect on the ride.
> 
> Otherwise, I enjoyed watching the dots.



Adding a ferry route in is becoming popular. It has been used in the TCR before and appears regularly in the Pan Cetic Race and probably the Wild Atlantic way. It just adds another element to the race that the riders have to figure out. They know about them months in advance. I have not heard the riders complain about them.


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2022)

You have to see the fun factor, surely? Morning ferry arrivals just now:


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Adding a ferry route in is becoming popular. It has been used in the TCR before and appears regularly in the Pan Celtic Race and probably the Wild Atlantic way. It just adds another element to the race that the riders have to figure out. They know about them months in advance. I have not heard the riders complain about them.



Considering, that for the elite, it's a race. Imagine having to wait for a ferry during a cycle race, I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Solocle (5 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Considering, that for the elite, it's a race. Imagine having to wait for a ferry during a cycle race, I don't think it's a good idea.



I mean, it's the real world, you can always try to time it like I did when doing LEJOG.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Considering, that for the elite, it's a race. Imagine having to wait for a ferry during a cycle race, I don't think it's a good idea.



It is not just a flat out cycle race. Putting in parcours over rough terrain and Ferry crossings are other elements that the riders have to manage. This is not unusual for ultra rides in europe. A flat out race would be like an unsupported TDF. Its not that But it is strange that you used the word elite. It has been used in several contexts about the race for the first time this year. Very little is mentioned about the riders in the top 10 and they are not seen. People want to see how the "normal" riders are managing. It does appear to have become very elitist.


----------



## nagden (6 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> It is not just a flat out cycle race. Putting in parcours over rough terrain and Ferry crossings are other elements that the riders have to manage. This is not unusual for ultra rides in europe. A flat out race would be like an unsupported TDF. Its not that But it is strange that you used the word elite. It has been used in several contexts about the race for the first time this year. Very little is mentioned about the riders in the top 10 and they are not seen. People want to see how the "normal" riders are managing. It does appear to have become very elitist.





steveindenmark said:


> It is not just a flat out cycle race. Putting in parcours over rough terrain and Ferry crossings are other elements that the riders have to manage. This is not unusual for ultra rides in europe. A flat out race would be like an unsupported TDF. Its not that But it is strange that you used the word elite. It has been used in several contexts about the race for the first time this year. Very little is mentioned about the riders in the top 10 and they are not seen. People want to see how the "normal" riders are managing. It does appear to have become very elitist.



I agree, there does seem to be a hint of elitism this time. I have nothing but admiration for the top riders. On the other hand I find myself being more interested in all the competitors and would like to know more about them. In my mind anybody who attempts or completes this course is elite.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2022)

Frank is over the Danube and heading for the finish.


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile, Christoph has been confirmed as the winner....
https://www.transcontinental.cc/report/2022/8/7/tcrno8-winner-announcement


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Frank is over the Danube and heading for the finish.



72nd | Frank Proud


Seen: 8 m ago
Est Distance: 4649.07 KM
Daily AVG: 317.57 KM
Est Speed: 33.67 KM/H
AVG Speed: 13.20 KM/H
AVG Moving Speed: 18.10 KM/H
Moving Time: 10 d 17 h 2 m (73%)
Stopped Time: 3 d 22 h 18 m (27%)




34.67°C Clear Sky
Wind: 6.26 m/s




Sunset in 5 hr 55 min
Batt: GOOD

Current situation as I post. Almost finished now.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (8 Aug 2022)

I don't do social media. Can someone point to an article or report summarising what went on?

With my thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Aug 2022)

https://www.transcontinental.cc/report
That's the daily reports from the official race web site. Collectively, it nicely covers what went, and is going, on.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2022)

Maximum Respect Frank.


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2022)

Frank got the black jersey as the last finisher to make it to the party before midnight.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> Frank got the black jersey as the last finisher to make it to the party before midnight.


"It’s customary for the final rider to make it to the finisher’s party before midnight to receive a maglia nera, and for the TCRNo8 edition this was Frank Proud. Frank’s total distance was 4,811km which makes his route the seventh longest."
https://dotwatcher.cc/race/tcr-no8?reverse=undefined&post=6vM849H2MUrEml7bFYuSmb#events


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2022)

Finished!
Back home last night. A bit tired.
Shame to miss most of the finishers' party - I was targeting it for the last 9 days, but hours slipped away here and there and couldn't quite do it.
Really enjoyed it, it went well for me. Wonderful adventure. Saw so many amazing places, head full of memories and untold stories. Wonderful cameraderie with other riders. Bike and kit good, no punctures.
I lost focus twice which cost me a lot of time - after my first scary road in CZ and after the crazy CP4 parcours, where I fell, broke my cleat, ran out of food and out of water in an 8 hour mountain biking session.
Got woken up by the Romanian police when asleep on a park bench. They were very good (much better than here, I expect!)
Advice from Christoph Strasser: 'If your route is not very good, just throw it away and follow the road signs. Apart from in Italy where they all say Tutti Direzione.'
4 people knocked off by cars out of 270. Definite issue over viability of the format where free routing encourages use of the fast main roads. E Europe main roads much busier than I remember from 2016, and cars and lorries bigger. Horn widely used to facilitate overtaking in the absence of clear road or line of sight. Would I do it again with 1.5% chance of being knocked off? Not sure I would at those odds.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

Chapeau @frank9755 Legend.


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2022)

frank9755 said:


> Finished!
> Back home last night. A bit tired.
> Shame to miss most of the finishers' party - I was targeting it for the last 9 days, but hours slipped away here and there and couldn't quite do it.
> Really enjoyed it, it went well for me. Wonderful adventure. Saw so many amazing places, head full of memories and untold stories. Wonderful cameraderie with other riders. Bike and kit good, no punctures.
> ...


Great effort. You look absolutely knackered in the photo at the finish. 
How much sleep did you get? As an “average” participant. And was any of it in an actual bed? 
I noticed you took one of the longest routes. Was that to avoid main roads, hills or a bit of both?


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2022)

Beebo said:


> Great effort. You look absolutely knacker in the photo at the finish.
> How much sleep did you get? As an “average” participant. And was any of it in an actual bed?
> I noticed you took one of the longest routes. Was that to avoid main roads, hills or a bit of both?



I looked a lot more knackered the night before!

My plan was to take a hotel when I could find one, but I had sleeping kit if needed. I slept in a bed for all but four nights: the first night was spent riding. Second night was in a very comfortable, brick-built bus shelter with a large wooden bench. The fourth night was in a small park in a village in Czech Republic (where I think I got a tick bite) and the 12th night was on a bench in town in Romania (where I got woken up by the police).

In hotels I generally had 4.5 hours' sleep in the first half, which I dialled down to 3 hours in the last 3-4 nights when I was trying hard to get to the finishers' party. On my last night I had intended three hours again but had five as I fell asleep while setting my alarm. But, as a result I felt strong on the last day, and maybe made up one of those two lost hours, so not the worst thing. The last day was actually my latest start of all (a bit after 6am).


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2022)

I don't understand the distance thing and am not sure it corresponds to anything in reality. 
My route as planned was 4164km. I rode a bit more, to get to hotels and diverting on the fly, so maybe 4,300 altogether. I don't think my route was particularly long. Compared to a few others I benchmarked before the start it was fairly typical.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Aug 2022)

Epic isn't enough to describe your ride @frank9755 . I'm speechless


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2022)

@frank9755 astonishing! Congratulations.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Aug 2022)

Moved over posted on wrong year, Well done The heatwave in Europe and fending for oneself just adds to the achievement. Another plus is copping with the different languages when buying food.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Moved over posted on wrong year, Well done The heatwave in Europe and fending for oneself just adds to the achievement. Another plus is copping with the different languages when buying food.



We were actually lucky with the weather this year. The summer heatwave has been in western Europe. Eastern Europe, especially the Balkans, were pretty mild. Max temperatures around 32 compared to 40+ most years.

Language not such an issue as nearly always self service shops / petrol stations. Was handy to speak a little bit of German though, that was more widely spoken than English.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Aug 2022)

Good interview with Michael Broadwith - first half on TCR. Recommended (and a bit on his end-to-end record ride).
https://www.insidetrishow.com/episode/michaelbroadwith


----------



## nagden (3 Sep 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Good interview with Michael Broadwith - first half on TCR. Recommended (and a bit on his end-to-end record ride).
> https://www.insidetrishow.com/episode/michaelbroadwith



Yes I agree. Very informative and well worth a listen.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2022)

There's a nice, short film about the race on Netflix at the moment called 'On board The Transcontinental Race".


----------



## cougie uk (17 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> There's a nice, short film about the race on Netflix at the moment called 'On board The Transcontinental Race".



Yes I caught that last night. Under an hour but an excellent taste of the race and the people who do it.


----------

